# Plc-hmi



## PeterPan83 (1 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich möchte eine Visualisierung auf einem CX1020 starten (Windows embedded). Habe die Lizenz TwinCat-PLC-HMI. 
Wenn ich die die exe Datei starte kommt immer eine Fehler Meldung

"The Project does not contain a visualization TC_VISU"

Ich habe extra eine Seite mit diesem Namen angelegt.

Dann habe ich das ganze auf meinem Laptop probiert also Local.
Dort bekomme ich mit diesem Aufruf:

C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe c:\project\Pro\Maschine.pro/Visu TC_VISU

ebenfalls einen Fehler: 
"Projekt/Bibliothek kann nicht geöffnet werden (keine gültige Projekt-/Bibliotheksdatei)"

Und mit diesem Aufruf
C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe C:\project\Pro\Maschine.pro

Um sich einloggen zu können muß das Projekt korrekt sein.

Wenn ich es aus TwinCat übersetze ist es auch korrekt, zumindest loggt er sich dort ein.

Ich habe auch das gefühl, das irgendwie meine Seiten garnicht übersetzt werden. Habe ich irgendwelche einstellungen vergessen?

PS: Wenn ich im Arbeitsbereich --> TWINCAT --> Enable CE Target Visualization anhake kommt auch ein Fehler

Fehler Die Target Visualisierung wird vom Zielsystem nicht unterstützt!

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand mit meinem Problem weiter helfen, bestimmt ist es nur eine Kleinigkeit und es hört sich viel schlimmer an.


----------



## PeterPan83 (5 Juli 2010)

Okay, hab den Fhler selbst raus gefunden.
Auf dem CX1020 ist kein vollwertiges TwinCat. Das muss man erst nachinstallieren. 
Außerdem muss man noch auf die Built Version von TwinCat under der HMI-Software achten!!

MfG


----------



## Bambam (22 Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gerade habe genau dasselbe Problem!!!
Ich habe einen BC9000 und möchte die Visu auf meinem Lapotop laufen lassen der mit dem BC9000 via Netzwerk verbunden ist. 
Jetzt habe ich eine BatchDatei geschrieben und es kommt der Fehler:
"Projekt/Bibliothek kann nicht geöffnet werden (keine gültige Projekt-/Bibliotheksdatei)"
Ich habe das aktuelle TwinCat und die aktuelle HMI von Beckhoff geladen. Was meinst du mit einem Vollwertigen TwinCat? Keine TestVersion?

mfg


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2010)

Bambam schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade habe genau dasselbe Problem!!!
> Ich habe einen BC9000 und möchte die Visu auf meinem Lapotop laufen lassen der mit dem BC9000 via Netzwerk verbunden ist.
> Jetzt habe ich eine BatchDatei geschrieben und es kommt der Fehler:
> "Projekt/Bibliothek kann nicht geöffnet werden (keine gültige Projekt-/Bibliotheksdatei)"
> Ich habe das aktuelle TwinCat und die aktuelle HMI von Beckhoff geladen. Was meinst du mit einem Vollwertigen TwinCat? Keine TestVersion?


 
Wie sieht denn dein Auruf in der Batch-Datei aus?


----------



## Bambam (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ceberus,

mein Aufruf sieht wie folgt aus.

C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe C:\Projekte\BC9000\SPS_Programme\Aktuelles_SPS_Programm\bc9000_HV_22_10_2010.pr6/visu A_Hauptmenue


----------



## Bjornf (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo BamBam
Es ist leider so dass HMI fungiert nicht mit BC9000 i.e. pr6 programme.
Bjornf


----------



## Bambam (24 Oktober 2010)

Hm na so ein mist ... und warum konnte mir das der Supportmitarbeiter nicht erzählen?! -.-

Danke für die Info ...


----------



## Bjornf (24 Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss nichat aber ,Ich moechte es herausfinden ob es mit "fuer mich" neue prx dataien geht. Wie z.B BC9020 und BC9050 
bjornf


----------



## Baenks (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo PeterPan83

Ich hab hier gerade ein CP6608 von den Füßen, welches bei der Aktivierung von "Enable Target Visualization" unter Projekt>Optionen beim einloggen den gleichen Fehler rausschmeißt (Fehler: Die Target Visualisierung wird vom Zielsystem nicht unterstützt) 

Auf dem CP ist die "Twincat PLC HMI CE" installiert. Dort kann ich die Enable Target... auch anklicken ohne Folgen. Aber beim einloggen kommt wieder der Fehler.  

Twincat auf dem CP ist: 2.10; TC CE Build 310 ; TC Build 1341

Auf meinem Rechner ist 2.11 Build 1539

Hast Du eine Idee, wie ich da weiter komme?

Gruß
Frank






PeterPan83 schrieb:


> Okay, hab den Fhler selbst raus gefunden.
> Auf dem CX1020 ist kein vollwertiges TwinCat. Das muss man erst nachinstallieren.
> Außerdem muss man noch auf die Built Version von TwinCat under der HMI-Software achten!!
> 
> MfG


----------



## ellmecc (19 Mai 2014)

Hallo Baenks

Habe fast das selbe Problem mit einem CP6601.

Ich bekommen die Fehlermeldung bei deaktivierter Target Visu auch. (Fehler: Die Target Visualisierung wird vom Zielsystem nicht unterstützt) 

Wenn ich in der CX Konfiguration "Enable Target Visualization" aktiviere habe ich keine Verbindung mehr zum CP! (muss für die Aktivierung "Run as Device" daektivieren)

Was wahr bei dir die Ursache bzw. Lösung?

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Fx64 (19 Mai 2014)

PLC HMI:

C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe  C:\Projekte\BC9000\SPS_Programme\Aktuelles_SPS_Programm\bc9000_HV_22_10_2010.pr6 /visu  A_Hauptmenue
Hier fehtl wohl ein Space?

PLC HMIce:
Ist kostenpflichtig und das Supplement (CAB-File) muss am Target installiert (reset nicht vergessen) werden und natürlich das Feature beim PlcControl eingeschaltet werden.


----------



## ellmecc (19 Mai 2014)

Ist am Target installiert, ansonsten könnte ich in der CX Konfiguration die Option doch gar nicht ankreuzen.
Ist aber nicht nur eine Schlussfolgerung von mir, habe ich wie von Beckhoff beschrieben installiert.
Und im PLcControl auch eingeschaltet, ansonsten hätte ich auch nicht diese Fehlermeldung.

Was mich am meisten wundert ist dass ich nach dem aktivieren von "Enable Target Visualization" in der CX Konfiguration nicht einmal mehr ein Ping vom CP zurück bekomme!!


----------



## Fx64 (19 Mai 2014)

Plattform ARM / x86 ist aber nicht vertauscht? Welche Version der TcTargetV.dll ist denn auf dem CP?

Ping, komisch - ohne Visu kommt eine Antwort?


----------



## ellmecc (19 Mai 2014)

Nein die Plattform ist richtig eingestellt, wird beim Laden vom PLC Controll überprüft.

Ja mit Visu kommt nicht mal ein Ping mehr.

Ohne aktivierte Target Visu kann ich dann bei TwinCat auf "Run as Device" anhacken und alles funktioniert einwandfrei, ohne Visu halt.

Das Zweite LAN Port, sollte doch ein eigener Netzwerkadapter sein, funktioniert überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Fx64 (19 Mai 2014)

Meinte das richtige CAB File am Target installiert für die Plattform! Das das PlcControl die Plattform prüft ist klar! Wie ist denn wenn RunAsDevice und TargetVisu nicht angehakt ist, mit leerer Config, dann doch wohl auch erreichbar?


----------



## ellmecc (20 Mai 2014)

Ja müsste die richtige CABsein, für den ARM natürlich
Wo finde ich dies dll eigentlich?
Installieren soll man ja auf "\hard_disk" 

Nein kein Ping wenn beides nicht angehakt ist


----------



## Fx64 (20 Mai 2014)

Im CX Config hat man eine gute Übersicht über DLLs, wo sie abgelegt sind und welche Version diese haben.

Ping aber seltsam, Firewalls blocken da aber hoffentlich nicht?


----------



## ellmecc (20 Mai 2014)

Firewall hatte ich auch schon vermutet aber auf dem CP ist und sollte ja ach keine aktiv so wie ich das in der registry gesehen habe.
Bei meinem Rechner ist momentan auch alles aus, und sonst ist da nichts


----------



## ellmecc (20 Mai 2014)

Habe nun endlich die Lösung gefunden.

Die genaue Ursache kenne ich nicht aber mir ist beim aktivieren der Konfiguration vor einigen Tagen mal der System Manager abgestürzt.
Vermutlich wurden da einige Dateien beschädigt und ich hatte die von mir beschriebenen Probleme.
Nun bekam ich um das Problem zu beheben ein aktuelles IMG vom Support welches ich dann auf die SD kopiert habe. Schien alles in Ordnung nur dass sich was die beschriebenen Probleme an ging nichts geändert hat. 
Da dachte ich es liegt an irgend welchen Einstellungen.........

Nun habe ich in der Verzweiflung ein älteres IMG versucht und siehe da es funktioniert!!!!  :grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------

